# 240 at RedLine Time Attack



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

Here is one of the 240s participating at RedLine Time Attack.

Ricca Racing
Driver Name: Jeff Ricca
Team City Location: Milford, CT
Team Website: www.riccaracing.com
Vehicle Year, Make & Model: 1997 Nissan 240sx
Engine Type and Size: Nissan KA24DE, 2.4L, Turbo
Estimated Wheel Horsepower & Torque: 450hp, 400tq
Estimated vehicle weight: 2750lbs
Brand and Model of Suspension: Stance 3-way Coilvers
Brand of Brake System: Grex 4piston, Hawk DT70 pads
Brand, Model and Size of Tires Used: Hoosier R6/A6 275/40/17(front), 295/35/17(rear)
Class: Super Modified RWD


----------



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

We have 8 spots left and we are splitting them in half! We are now doing 16 $50 off one day passes. If you wanna come both days we can combine 2 for you, but they are running out fast.

Deal only applies to those signing up over the next 24hours. Contact [email protected] to sign up.


----------

